# 135 with chip on the inside still safe to use or repair?



## KingYodel (Jun 11, 2018)

I bought this 135g off of craigslist and it wasn’t until after I cleaned the tank that there is a small and shallow chip on the inside below the brace. Is this a death sentence for the tank, or could I use the tank as is/repair the chip?


----------



## KittyCatFish (Jun 22, 2018)

If the chip has a live fracture then it will not hold water for very long. A live fracture is a crack that ends within the glass. If the chip is just a divit that is not very deep (<=1mm) then you might be able to use the tank. It depends on the location of the chip. Near the top has the least amount of pressure, and the bottom the most pressure. Water pressure is figured at 64 pounds of force per square inch for every foot below the surface of the water. The center of the glass panel has the most stress and the edges have the least stress.


----------

